# Looking to start a high light planted system



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

As the title says I am looking to start a planted aquarium to sit along side my Pico Reef tank. I am looking for whatever guidance you guys can give me as I have never done this sort of setup before and am really at a loss for it. 

What I have so far...

Tank - 100cm x 40cm x 50cm (its a geosystems 100 tank..pretty useless shape but its roughly 50 gallons)
Lighting - 6 bulb 36" Nova Extreme pro w hanging kit
Fluval 305 for Filtration
Heater
plus my coral reef utensils.. scissors, tweezers, etc..

Patience and aquarium know how! lol

.....................................................

I want to keep a pair of german rams, a lot of tetras some corys and whatever else you guys would suggest to complement the tank. Shrimp maybe, Angelfish, Discus?

I guess, my real concerns here are how to setup and maintain the system. Do you mix the flourite with another gravel or just go 100% flourite? 
What is a good depth for flourite? 
Do you guys use RO water in planted systems or does it more depend on the fish being kept? 
Do you vacuum the substrate like you would in a cichlid tank or merely suck off the detrius as in a saltwater system? 
Good beginner plants (I will most likely only use 2-4 bulbs at the get go..until I get the co2 system)?
Things to watch out for (fish that eat plants, snails to be cautious of etc..)?

Anything else you guys have to throw in would be much appreciated!

I will probably be documenting my progress as I will be doing my Saltwater Pico and this tank at the same time... Just don't tell the GF...


Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Tristan said:


> ...I guess, my real concerns here are how to setup and maintain the system. Do you mix the flourite with another gravel or just go 100% flourite? What is a good depth for flourite?


Go with pure flourite, my biggest regret is mixing them. Can't undo them later on, it's only good for garbage once you mix them. Go with 3"+. You can get away with 2" if it's HC.


> Do you guys use RO water in planted systems or does it more depend on the fish being kept?


Use normal tap water.


> Do you vacuum the substrate like you would in a cichlid tank or merely suck off the detrius as in a saltwater system?


suck detrius.


> Good beginner plants (I will most likely only use 2-4 bulbs at the get go..until I get the co2 system)?


Can't go wrong with crypts and java ferns. But it gets pretty boring very quickly.


> Things to watch out for (fish that eat plants, snails to be cautious of etc..)?


Most aquarium fish don't eat plants ...(well except gold fish). Nerite snails don't eat plants, but apple snails does and at an enormous rate too.

Look up on fertilizer dosing. If you're going to go with high light, that's almost a must.

Also, look for signs of algae and be prepared, be very very prepared. That is almost a rite of passage for all planters. 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

if you are going with HC or any carpeting plants, be careful as the cories (or any similar fish that are bottom feeders that like to rummage around) might uproot them in the beginning, which might get very frustrating O:


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

6 bulb fixture hahahahahahahah...good luck with that..
you could never supply enough co2 for that much light...

a 50 gallon needs no more then 2 bulbs..you could get away with 4 if you suspended the fixture about 2 feet above the tank...even then you may run into algae issues...


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't vacuum my substrate at all, it's unnecessary for a planted tank. With that much light, you'll be needing a lot of co2 and ferts. Becareful of algae issues, you'll need a good crew of algae eaters.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

C'mon guys, if the guy has a 6x39W fixture that doesn't mean he's gonna use all 6 neons....he can use only 2 or 4.

I suggest you use only 2 neons in the beginning, then you'll decide if you need to use 2 more neons or not.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

ubr0ke said:


> 6 bulb fixture hahahahahahahah...good luck with that..
> you could never supply enough co2 for that much light...
> 
> a 50 gallon needs no more then 2 bulbs..you could get away with 4 if you suspended the fixture about 2 feet above the tank...even then you may run into algae issues...


Thanks for your input but I would appreciate it if you took your condescending comments elsewhere.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Tristan said:


> Thanks for your input but I would appreciate it if you took your condescending comments elsewhere.


I don't think *ubr0ke* meant it like that.....he got carried away and just forgot that you're a beginner....give him some time, he'll come around !!!


----------

